# Alpha 3 Constant Resets



## fullmaster (Aug 27, 2011)

getting my TP constantly going into android and resetting when it goes to sleep,
getting SODs...

all on alpha 3, have re-installed proper way a few times...

anyone else, and any solutionS?


----------



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I had enough trouble with resets and with WiFi not working right that I restored my backup of 2.1. I had more trouble in a couple of hours with 3 than I did in a week with 2.1.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if ya'll had bad flashes/downloads but Alpha 3 has been running great for me. No SOD, wifi issues or reboots.

Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

crump84 said:


> I'm not sure if ya'll had bad flashes/downloads but Alpha 3 has been running great for me. No SOD, wifi issues or reboots.
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


Same here, no issues on Alpha 3 other than browser occassionally crashing


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is even better now SOD is gone


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

KaliKot said:


> Same here, no issues on Alpha 3 other than browser occassionally crashing


Which browser?


----------



## stenhunter (Nov 23, 2011)

I have also been having issues with constant reboots and having to reset my WiFi after each of them. When it is working it is awesome.


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Which browser?


I've had skyfire, dolphin and the default browser crash on me

It doesnt happen every time but it happens after awhile. It also happens randomly

Never had that happen in A 2.1 kinda annoying and I can live with it, but still


----------



## cme4oil (Sep 2, 2011)

I have seen some random app crashes as well. Dolphin, email, some others.... Most of the time it works fine but there are some issues and of course, the disclaimer... its still an ALPHA release...


----------

